# Hymer 654 wanted private buyer cash waiting!



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi im looking for a nice 654 preferably facelift. 1998 onwards?
Try me with anything.Thanks.

Richard


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Richard,
Hoping you may have made a typo........

I am selling a 2003 B564 (LHD). any use?

David.


----------

